
AP exams will be held online this year - big_chungus
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=14582
======
jedieaston
College Board should have punted the tests back to the fall. The tests are
missing quite a bit of content[0], for example, Calculus BC has little to no
more required content than Calculus AB (no parametrics/polars, nothing much
with series other than identification). Since the kids will most likely have
to retake these classes once they get into college due to the content deficit,
I don't really see the point of it this year.

If they moved them back to fall / late summer, kids would've had more time to
prepare, and the full tests could've been administered so the credits would've
been given fairly. I assume the reason they aren't doing this is because it
would be impossible to schedule a traditional AP reading for the teachers to
grade the tests, but they could do it remotely as they will be doing with this
(schedule readings on the weekends to be done remotely? they are only a few
days long anyway).

With that being said, if I was still in High School, i'd probably be pleading
with my AP coordinator to let me take more tests because of the advantage...
but I digress (and I doubt college board would have let me anyway). darn it.
one year later and no physics in college.

0: [https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/cor...](https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/coronavirus-update)

~~~
tmpz22
We're going to have a full year of students who essentially get to take a
mulligan, they're going to be able to cheat on every test, postpone tests, get
extra study time etc.

It's about time we realize that education was never about merit in the first
place.

~~~
parsimo2010
While cheating may happen, it’s not like this will result in a whole class of
college graduates being unqualified. You aren’t given an engineering degree
just because you got a 5 on the BC calc exam. You still have pass your college
classes.

The kids that couldn’t pass without cheating will fail their coursework (some
will cheat all the way through college, but that has always happened). The
kids that could have passed without cheating will have the same outcome as if
they didn’t cheat, except they will have lost some integrity.

So there might be a few extra graduates that make it through because they were
able to cheat an online exam in high school, but it’s not going to be a huge
change.

~~~
viklove
There are only so many seats though, so some kids will get cheated out of
going to their school of choice (or going at all) because of some cheaters.

------
resfirestar
If there are no in-person classes in many places I can't imagine all of these
courses are going to work in the first place. When I was in high school, I had
the misfortune of taking AP Chemistry during a year when the building that had
chemistry labs was damaged in a storm and closed. No one passed the test that
year.

------
skavi
A better source is the College Board’s own announcement [0].

[0]: [https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/cor...](https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/coronavirus-update)

------
csense
How in the world do they plan to be able to stop a student taking the test on
their PC from Googling the answers on their phone, or vice versa? Or asking a
friend instead of Google?

~~~
Spivak
I like how benign you think this is. This is roomy cheating. Advanced cheating
is paying your AP tutor to be in the room with you.

